# T5HO Question



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

So I'm currently using 4x54W T5HO on my 79-gallon. 3 actinic bulbs and one 10k bulb.

The fixture also has some LED moonlights, and I've noticed that coral colors are actually much better under the moonlights, at least for the short while they remain open after the T5HOs are turned off.

With the T5HOs on, the colors are rather bland.

Is there anything I can do to make the corals look better aside from changing the fixture entirely?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Bulb choices are important. Try changing the 10,000K for a bulb in the +14,000K range, ie, KZ New Generation/Coral Light or ATI AquaBlue Special/Coral Plus.

For more PAR per se , change one of the Actinics for a KZ Coral Light Super Blue or ATI Blue Plus


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

+1 
It's all about the bulb choices!

If it were me I would do 
2x ATI Blue + 
1X ATI Coral +
1x Aquablue Special

I wouldn't bother with Actinic bulbs as you'll get that spectrum from the LEDs 
Check out this very interesting thread on the comparison between ATI and Giessemann bulbs
http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2501350
Here's another great thread to skim through as it is 245 pages after the split:
http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2096816&page=242


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks guys! I had no idea there were all these different kinds of "actinic"!

I looked up my "actinic" stock bulbs, and they're actually 460nm, and from what I understand, those won't make the corals phosphorescent.

Due to budget reasons, I would like to replace a minimal number of bulbs. Would it be better to get a True Actinic or a Blue+?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

First and foremost, you need to change your bulbs every 6-12 months depending on your fixture. Stock bulbs that come in most fixtures are really garbage (unless you get an ATI fixture)

As Mr TAC said, bulb choice is key! I use a mix of ATI, Geissman, and KZ bulbs but tend to use ATI when I can find them. As for cost, the bulbs are only $25 when NAFB has them in stock so it should be in your budget.

Lastly, when you change over to more reliable bulbs you'll notice that the bulb manufacturer actually makes a difference. The ATI bulbs will actually be around 20% brighter than stock bulbs and your corals will notice as well. Does your fixture have dual timers or dual plugs on it? This will also help to reduce the whites during the day so your corals can get more photo time with the actinics.

Good luck!!


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

solarz said:


> Thanks guys! I had no idea there were all these different kinds of "actinic"!
> 
> I looked up my "actinic" stock bulbs, and they're actually 460nm, and from what I understand, those won't make the corals phosphorescent.
> 
> Due to budget reasons, I would like to replace a minimal number of bulbs. Would it be better to get a True Actinic or a Blue+?


Blue +

I'd skip the Actinic altogether if you only have 4 bulbs. Once you go to 6+ bulbs it's nice to add an actinic.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

So I replaced one stock "actinic" bulb with Giesemann Actinic Blue (which AFAIK is the equivalent of ATI Blue+).

It looked a bit better, but was still missing that "pop".

So I replaced another stock bulb with a Zoomed Coral Sun, which is pure 420nm actinic. The colors looked a bit better, but it's still not quite "popping".

So this is what I have right now:

Giesemann Actinic Blue
Zoomed Coral Sun
Odyssea "actinic" (460nm)
Odyssea 10000K

What am I missing to make the corals colors really pop?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

get rid of the stock bulbs and add some ATI bulbs. As it is your 10k bulb is washing everything else out and you won't get that POP you're looking for


----------



## BeerBaron (Sep 4, 2009)

altcharacter said:


> get rid of the stock bulbs and add some ATI bulbs. As it is your 10k bulb is washing everything else out and you won't get that POP you're looking for


I agree with this^^

I keep a mostly LPS tank (few montis) and am really enjoying my current setup of

x3 ATI Blue Plus
x1 ATI Purple Plus

I really enjoy the pop and look im getting with these bulbs but will probably test how a Coral Plus works instead of the Purple.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

A 10k bulb is really meant more for freshwater tanks and is good for growing plants.
That said, a 10k bulb will also grow quite a bit of algae in your tank. 
If you change your bulb I'd go with something around the 14k end

Try a Aquablue special or a Coral plus bulb from ATI. Or both!!


----------

